# What ive been up too



## Growdude (Sep 10, 2008)

These are 16 days old frome clones, 2 days flowering.
All WW this time.

Left side vegged with 400 MH right side 400 HPS, you can see there really is no differance.

Wish me luck on huge buds!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 10, 2008)

I wish you the best. Next time I grow WW it will be like this, WW only. My res ppm is at 1200 right now and the WW in my aero set-up do not like the nutes. My Bubblegum, BB, and Top 44 all loved 1800 ppm. So I think my yeild suffered from it. I will be lucky to get 8 oz. off three plants.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 11, 2008)

*They are looking great GD. :aok: Here's some GREEN MOJO to give them ladies some huge buds. :hubba: *


----------



## Alistair (Sep 11, 2008)

Growdude,  I've noticed that your HIDS are quite close to the tops of those plants.  How do you bring the lights in so close without burning the plants?


----------



## Growdude (Sep 11, 2008)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> Growdude, I've noticed that your HIDS are quite close to the tops of those plants. How do you bring the lights in so close without burning the plants?


 
Lotsa air flow, the air is quite cool in the bedroom with the AC and that blows into the closet down low and I have a house box fan hung from the ceiling blowing out.

They do need to go up abit as well.


----------



## Alistair (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah, the AC would make the difference.  For along time there was a window I would not open for several reasons, but I got tired of it being so hot.  I finally figured out how to open the window and still maintain stealth window blacking.  Opening the window alone lowered the temperature by 10 degrees.  Ac would lower the temperature even more.

Good job and nice temps you got going.


----------



## Growdude (Sep 16, 2008)

New pics 6 days latter, raised the light some too.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 17, 2008)

*The ladies are looking great GD. Gotta love those tight nodes them ladies have. :hubba:  Your doing a great job as always mang keep it up.  *


----------



## Kupunakane (Sep 17, 2008)

Yo Ho Growdude,
  I am seriously impressed, love the containers, and Hick is right,  you sure got em tight.
    What is the spacing down at the bottom between the two buckets ?
 Eventually I would like to try my hand at hydro, and your is looking sweet, would you consider doing a short DIY for me to look at ? Heck, I think everyone else would dig it too.

smoke in peace
kingKahuuna


----------



## thief (Sep 17, 2008)

yes looking great 4 sure.. my hats off to ya ... a diy wood b cool maybe mine wood look 1/2 that good.


----------



## Growdude (Sep 17, 2008)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> What is the spacing down at the bottom between the two buckets ?
> would you consider doing a short DIY for me to look at ? Heck, I think everyone else would dig it too.
> 
> smoke in peace
> kingKahuuna


 
This system is the waterfarm premade hydro system.
One could build this all you need is the waterfarm plumbing kit that you can get on ebay, it has the tube that goes down thru the top bucket into the bottom bucket wher it hase a Y adapter where air blows down and forces the nute up and out of the drip ring.

The top bucket it about half the size of the bottom bucket and that leaves about 2 1/2 to 3 gallons of nute solution in each waterfarm.
A hose connected to the bottom of each waterfarm goes to a remote rez that has a float to maintain the nute level in each bucket.

The syatem works well but the real drawback IMO is that each waterfarm in essence has it own rez with a hose that just makes up water as it evap. or used by the plants.
This makes it hard to monitor the PH or TDS of each bucket, once too big to lift up and take readings, normaly by that time I know how strong and what PH to keep the make up rez to obtain the solution of each bucket.

Thanks everyone for the kind words.


----------



## Growdude (Sep 25, 2008)

17 days flowering, 1000 PPM floranova bloom, diamond nectar, sweet

removed a few small branches from the bottom.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 25, 2008)

in your first post you said 16 days, 16 days since theyve taken root?? man waterfarm does have some impressive growth. WW awsome i got some in veg right now under my 600... ohh and man cool experiment showing the mh vs hps are pretty much same... so what kinda bulbs are using, and are you gnna flower the left 2 under mh?


----------



## Growdude (Sep 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> in your first post you said 16 days, 16 days since theyve taken root?? man waterfarm does have some impressive growth. WW awsome i got some in veg right now under my 600... ohh and man cool experiment showing the mh vs hps are pretty much same... so what kinda bulbs are using, and are you gnna flower the left 2 under mh?


 
That was 2 days flowering, 16 days from rooted clones.

There just normal type bulbs, both are using HPS right now I think right after that first post I went all HPS.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks amazing GD.


----------



## andy52 (Sep 25, 2008)

super crop you got there,looks awesome


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Sep 25, 2008)

Dude! I love your plants! they are looking very healthy!

I was wondering, you said WW, if you had let them veg another 7-10 days wouldn't they yield a bigger harvest?

I am using the same GH bucket system, I have noticed the bigger the root system is before I put it into flower the larger the buds (harvest).

and I have the same trouble you mention earlier with control of the nuits in each bucket.  

oh, and  I made my own buckets using the the GH kit,  bought a black 5 gal bucket, black net pod to fit bucket, works great, but you need 4 hands to lift pot up and check water. square buckets are nice cuz you can perch top half so you can check water.


----------



## Growdude (Sep 25, 2008)

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> Dude! I love your plants! they are looking very healthy!
> 
> I was wondering, you said WW, if you had let them veg another 7-10 days wouldn't they yield a bigger harvest?


 
Thanks man, 
If I let them vegg any longer I will be out of vertical room by the end.

I do use a very well rooted clones and once they seem to take off I put them in flower, they continue to grow roots during flowering.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 25, 2008)

look great. any signs of burn at 1000 ppm?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 25, 2008)

beautiful brother....great growing.


----------



## IRISH (Sep 25, 2008)

ahhh, the ww.:hubba: . great plants GD. great high, as you know. waiting for a cool down to get some more started here myself. those are going to be some big buds' ...


----------



## OliieTea (Sep 25, 2008)

looking good.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 28, 2008)

good stuff dude, keep it comin'


----------



## stoneylove (Oct 4, 2008)

Very nice GB. Cant wait to see them WW poppin.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 4, 2008)

27 days flowering, added the 400 MH for side lighting.


----------



## IRISH (Oct 7, 2008)

that mh looks like a sattelite dish in your closet.:hubba: lol. as usual, lookin great gd.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 11, 2008)

1000 ppm floranova bloom, pinch of koolbloom splash of diamond nectar splash of sweet.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2008)

you the man growdude!! so many colas its crazy, i can only hope my WWs turn out half as decent as yours....


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Oct 11, 2008)

Thats turned into a nice jungle for ya GD. I'm using some koolbloom, diamond nectar aznd some sweet as well. Instead of floranova i've got FF big bloom and tiger bloom. When I got seeds i was between WW and NL, and went with the NL. The WW will come one day tho. Your look great! Keep it green mang


----------



## andy52 (Oct 11, 2008)

looking sweet gd.keep it up bro


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 11, 2008)

*** day 27 - 34 is amazing growdude if you dont mind my prying is your system dwc flood and drain or bubbler recirculating.

pkj


----------



## Growdude (Oct 11, 2008)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> *** day 27 - 34 is amazing growdude if you dont mind my prying is your system dwc flood and drain or bubbler recirculating.
> 
> pkj


 
Its a waterfarm, (drip system).

Thanks Parkingjoe.


----------



## IRISH (Oct 11, 2008)

agree with pkjoe, very nice results in a weeks time GD...


----------



## Growdude (Oct 18, 2008)

Got alittle burn on some leaf edges, backed off the koolbloom some.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 18, 2008)

man o man growdude, looking might fine, gotta couple white strains goin myself!


----------



## brider8122 (Oct 18, 2008)

beautiful ladies growdude


----------



## sexagenario (Oct 18, 2008)

Nicely done!!


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 19, 2008)

fanastic!! nice colas!!  how many clones?


----------



## Growdude (Oct 19, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> fanastic!! nice colas!! how many clones?


 
4 plants.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 19, 2008)

*Holy crap GD them ladies have sure been packing it on over the last week or so.   Looking great mang that's for sure. How's the smell right about now? :hubba: *


----------



## HydroManiac (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice grow setup Growdude


----------



## Growdude (Oct 19, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Holy crap GD them ladies have sure been packing it on over the last week or so.  Looking great mang that's for sure. How's the smell right about now? :hubba: *


 
A little stinkyer everyday.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 22, 2008)

:watchplant: 
I had to stop in and see what you've been up to!

and wow!! You've been a very busy boy!

and a real good boy too!!

Very nice looking buds you have there!!!:giggle:


----------



## MiracleDro (Oct 27, 2008)

How bout an update GD the suspense is killing me LOL


----------



## Growdude (Oct 27, 2008)

MiracleDro said:
			
		

> How bout an update GD the suspense is killing me LOL


 
Ill post up some new pics tomm. girls are asleep right now.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Oct 27, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Left side vegged with 400 MH right side 400 HPS, you can see there really is no differance.


 
Nice empirical data, thanks.


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 27, 2008)

Looking very good I'm jealous for sure.  Those buds are going to be something else.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 28, 2008)

very nice bro, u going to have some monster smoke


----------



## Growdude (Oct 28, 2008)

Its about 1 -2 weeks from being done.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 28, 2008)

*Looking great GD. :aok: I can almost smell them through the screen if ya can believe that.    We also have some that will be coming down in about a week or so. :hubba:  Anyway everything is looking great and it looks like your gonna have a very nice harvest. :yay: *


----------



## JBonez (Oct 28, 2008)

looking good!


----------



## MiracleDro (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookin great GD


----------



## andy52 (Oct 28, 2008)

wow GD those babies look luscious.very well done my friend.indeed


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 28, 2008)

Awesome GD! Get your scissors sharpened!


----------



## Growdude (Nov 3, 2008)

Here we are 8 weeks flowering, need another week,  the buds are getting heavy and sagging out the door


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 3, 2008)

Now, thats a flowering room. Wish I could grow fat buds like that.


----------



## MiracleDro (Nov 3, 2008)

Lookin good GD. I hope I get to see the same thing five weeks from now


----------



## Growdude (Nov 8, 2008)

Came home one day to find most of the buds in the front had fallen all the way to the floor, used a rope to just lay them across untill finished, just about a week I think to go.  most of the triches are milky and just a few amber.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 11, 2008)

Cut down the big cola's, still have alot of small buds too.

Once dry and ready to cure ill get a weight, I think its ok harvest maybe not my best.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 11, 2008)

Best my camara will do.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 12, 2008)

Bump harvest pictures http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=354207&postcount=60


----------



## andy52 (Nov 12, 2008)

that is a good pic growdude.she looks very beautiful.great job my friend.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 12, 2008)

whats up GD? nice harvest man. have you ever tried to reveg the ww?
did you keep any clones? i'm doing another ww and ultimate ind grow now.
i'm gonna try crossing them for some beans. (not only are you the Smo King, you are the WW King too in my book.). ...bb...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 12, 2008)

Looks like a pretty good harvest.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 12, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> whats up GD? nice harvest man. have you ever tried to reveg the ww?
> did you keep any clones? ..


 
Yea all my WW grows have been from the same mom, working on getting a BB mom too.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## JBonez (Nov 12, 2008)

looks good, how many plants did you harvest, and be sure to post the dry weight brotha! got 4 ww in flower myself and 4 white ladies too, cant wait! 7 weeks to go! buds look nice man, great job.


----------



## JBonez (Nov 12, 2008)

btw, where did you get the orginal ww strain from, as in which breeder? just curious.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 12, 2008)

JBonez said:
			
		

> looks good, how many plants did you harvest, and be sure to post the dry weight brotha! got 4 ww in flower myself and 4 white ladies too, cant wait! 7 weeks to go! buds look nice man, great job.


 
Got 4 plants total. ill post pics of the rest of the buds and Ill give out my dry weight so it will be a week or so on that.

Thanks again.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 12, 2008)

*CONGRATS GD on what looks to be a very nice harvest. :aok: Got some nice size cola's my friend. :hubba: *


----------



## Growdude (Nov 12, 2008)

JBonez said:
			
		

> btw, where did you get the orginal ww strain from, as in which breeder? just curious.


 
Dutch passion


----------



## Growdude (Nov 12, 2008)

More harvesting, still have some more to do tommorow.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 13, 2008)

:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: thats me :bong: :smoke1: :2940th_rasta: :ccc: :48: :bongin: :joint:  thats u.........enjoy wow, nice crop. hope i can get something like that one day.


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 13, 2008)

*Wow...I looked at the first page, only to realize you've harvested! I'm happy for ya buddy! Lemme tell ya, in veg they really had the "widow bush" goin on my man! I bet that smokes great! Get back to us man!*


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 13, 2008)

nice, man... :aok: ... nice!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 13, 2008)

*From the looks of things it's not gonna be dry come Christmas time. :hubba:  Great harvest mang. Look foward to that smoke report.  *


----------



## tesla (Nov 13, 2008)

Dude us junior grower strive to get a harvest like that.  Real professional grow....Thanks for the show


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice fat buds GD.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 21, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Looks like a pretty good harvest.


 
610 grams dried and partialy cured.

It was a bit less then my single cola (white widow monsters) Im finding that in a tight growing space more plants growing less cola's produced more, then again alot of other things play into that as well.

Either way im a happy camper!


----------



## andy52 (Nov 21, 2008)

great grow and harvest my friend.keep er safe


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 21, 2008)

*Damn good harvest GD. :aok: *


			
				Growdude said:
			
		

> 610 grams dried and partialy cured.
> 
> It was a bit less then my single cola (white widow monsters) Im finding that in a tight growing space more plants growing less cola's produced more, then again alot of other things play into that as well.
> 
> Either way im a happy camper!


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Nov 21, 2008)

only thing i can see wrong is all that needs to hanging at my house...lol great job bro... keep up the good-work... grow on....


----------



## JBonez (Nov 21, 2008)

woah! you mean to tell me that those 4 plants yielded 1 1/4 lbs?


----------



## IRISH (Nov 22, 2008)

every time i see your harvests GD , it blows my mind to think if i would change over to dwc, i could harvest a lb of smoke. seriously thinking about getting the dirt out from under my nails , and getting down to showing some real nice grows like the ones i've seen you do up. pulling a couple lids a grow, just ain't satisfying me any more , let alone keeping me in bud through til my next harvest.
another great grow GD...bb...


----------



## OLD NEW GUY (Mar 3, 2009)

I have a similar system, 2 buckets and using 4 T-5s with mylar wrapped bathtub. My 1st grow in 30 yrs and they are looking good. Next time I will go with a 400W HID and see the differnce. All in all I am quite pleased. Buds are more compact than I was led to believe they would be with fluor.


----------



## Iron Lotus (Apr 24, 2009)

Lookin great!!! 

I want to go dirtless one day as well as banjo
was saying... But Im still too much of a n00b
that I havent yet mastered soil AT ALL still. lol


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 24, 2009)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Dutch passion



Somehow I missed this thread last year.  So please allow me a belated WOW!  Those buds drying on that string are awesome, GD.

I'm curious - are the DP WW stems and fan leaves as good a smoke and high as has been claimed elsewhere in this forum?


----------



## IRISH (Jul 28, 2009)

uhh, only the males Art. duh. lol. lol. lol.  ...

still the ww king? you are in me book bro. when i do a ww run, she will be the only one in my room also. best smoke ever...


----------



## DonJones (Nov 7, 2009)

Growdude,

If I remember correctly your WW Monster grow yielded 759 gms for 6 plants gives 126.5 gm/plant= approx 4.5 oz/plant. That was an excellent grow. 

Now this one is 610 for 4 = 152.5 gm/plant = 5.5 oz/plant which is even better in my book.

I know a lot of growers that would kill for 5.5 oz/plant in a 6 month grow indoors in soil.

Keep up the good work.

Question can it hold the WW longer than 2 weeks in veg to get even larger yields or do they start flowering on their own without switching the ligts and nutrients??


----------



## Growdude (Nov 7, 2009)

DonJones said:
			
		

> Growdude,
> 
> If I remember correctly your WW Monster grow yielded 759 gms for 6 plants gives 126.5 gm/plant= approx 4.5 oz/plant. That was an excellent grow.
> 
> ...



It actualy was 7 plants, so thats 108 grams per plant.

What ya have to account for is both grows were done in a 2x5 area.
no matter if is 3 plants or 7 my grow area is completely full, when I did the monsters I didnt top and grew very tall plants, when I grow 4 ive topped them and ther very bushy.

So what really matters is grams per sq/ft for me.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 7, 2011)

looking stellar as always m8....

Great job Bruv!!!


----------



## M3diciNaL_MaNiPulaToR (Dec 4, 2011)

Very VERY nice!  So I'm gonna go out on a limb and say you like the flora nova bloom lol??  I'm either going with that or dyna gro, did you use the bloom in veg or the grow from flora nova?  Whats the highest you went with the girls ppm wise? 

So with the WF there's no way to change the res in flowering?  Or check the ph and ppm?  I was thinking of going with one but I'm scroging so it will be even harder I would think.

Just like you said about the more smaller plants vs bigger plants usually producing more I was leaning toward the flood and drain with multiple plant and ease of checking the res?  thoughts?  Im new to hydro


----------



## Growdude (Dec 4, 2011)

M3diciNaL_MaNiPulaToR said:
			
		

> Very VERY nice!  So I'm gonna go out on a limb and say you like the flora nova bloom lol??  I'm either going with that or dyna gro, did you use the bloom in veg or the grow from flora nova?  Whats the highest you went with the girls ppm wise?
> 
> So with the WF there's no way to change the res in flowering?  Or check the ph and ppm?  I was thinking of going with one but I'm scroging so it will be even harder I would think.
> 
> Just like you said about the more smaller plants vs bigger plants usually producing more I was leaning toward the flood and drain with multiple plant and ease of checking the res?  thoughts?  Im new to hydro


 
WF will be difficult for scrog as sometimes you have to lift the pots to clean the air tube where it meets the Y adapter inside the outer bucket.

I since have left the WF system, this was a 2008 grow, and one big reason was you dont have a real rez with the system just a make-up tank.
The system can be modified to recirculate but I just went Ebb-flo homemade sys.
Foranova grow works great but bloom l needed cal mag, but both are real good/easy for a new hydro grower.


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 4, 2011)

Holy wow, That is one heck of a grow! Congrats on the harvest and weight!. 

My jawl hurts from hitting the table


----------



## M3diciNaL_MaNiPulaToR (Dec 4, 2011)

Growdude said:
			
		

> WF will be difficult for scrog as sometimes you have to lift the pots to clean the air tube where it meets the Y adapter inside the outer bucket.
> 
> I since have left the WF system, this was a 2008 grow, and one big reason was you dont have a real rez with the system just a make-up tank.
> The system can be modified to recirculate but I just went Ebb-flo homemade sys.
> Foranova grow works great but bloom l needed cal mag, but both are real good/easy for a new hydro grower.


 
Thanks for the input GD!  didn't realize it was older, I clicked the "current" link in your sig lol.

Are you still using flora nova or have you since switched to differnt brands?


----------



## Growdude (Dec 4, 2011)

M3diciNaL_MaNiPulaToR said:
			
		

> Thanks for the input GD!  didn't realize it was older, I clicked the "current" link in your sig lol.
> 
> Are you still using flora nova or have you since switched to differnt brands?


 
LOL  I need to change that  

Yea I still use it for vegg but mostly GH 3 part now in flower, somtimes i just add to my PPM's with the florabloom.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 31, 2012)

they look great man!!!  good job


----------



## Growdude (Jan 31, 2012)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> they look great man!!!  good job


 
Thanks TOA you are great!.... but here is my present grow :doh: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59347


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 31, 2012)

I just saw plants and commented on them....


those recent ones look good too!!!! GREAT JOB ON BOTH!!!!.........


better??


----------



## Growdude (Jan 31, 2012)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> I just saw plants and commented on them....
> 
> 
> those recent ones look good too!!!! GREAT JOB ON BOTH!!!!.........
> ...


 
Thanks man


----------



## mrchitlin (Feb 24, 2012)

i have been reading, that like a high percentage of us gardeners, over fert their plants. for two years, since my plung into this insane hobby, i have used the fox farm line. i now am trying for veg, cannas tera-vega. and for flower gp's flora-nova. the reading i did on the over fert idea, was from a site called mandala seeds. they said "thier" streains, many land race africans, with little natural ferts or water...lol, do well, with little ferts. but they went on to say, that for truely good tasting weed, where we actaully "taste the streain", little ferts are needed. one fellow, uses either of fox farms organic soils, and dos no ferting till like mid bloom. recently, i have changeed from my 600 watt to a 1000. my area is 4.5' x 4' deep. they also told to stay away from double digit numbers. all three of my foxfasrm additives, are double digit. i do have a ppm and ph meters. i was flushing for three weeks, while on the foxfarm, but the plants at that time are not exactly moving much water. so its like 3 flushes and done. maybe if i dont hammer em with nutes they dont need, this will be a happier plant? or is this huge feeding we do the way to go? maybe, but one fellow told me he gives nothing but water the last 6 weeks! and he is an over 30 year pro. no ferts for 6 weeks, and his buds are nice and tasty. a bit lacking in green color, but hey. green is N. lol. no green? then u have no left over nasty tasting smoke. just my two cents, for being not new, but not a pro yet either. in nature, who feeds the plants?? nada


----------



## zem (Mar 1, 2012)

this dude who flushes for 6 weeks will get buds, maybe they will be tastier yes, but he will get much less than a grower who feeds his plants as they like. I have seen this myself, I grew some under a 400, clones were too big and numerous so i just threw some in buckets under a 2nd 400 side by side. the 1s 400 being automatically fed, I neglected the 2nd 400 I just hand fed them every several days with ferts, and the 1st 400 was growing much faster and bigger, the buds were huge compared to the 2nd 400 where plants had nice looking buds which seemed to ripen faster and plants were slowly yellowing, in the end it was mostly buds, they were tastier than the 1st 400 in the start but after weeks of curing, you couldn't tell the difference between fed and starved. I have also seen plants which I flushed for longer than usual losing much health and yield and eventually potency! In hydro going with plain water, plants degrade fast, in soil the held up nutes slow the process. I am not an advocate of flushing but it is a long debate...


----------

